# The Kanger IPOW 2 - HD Slideshow



## Alex (27/10/14)

The Kanger IPOW 2

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (27/10/14)

Looks good should give the venerable vision spinner a run for its money

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

